# Mitutoyo tools at ITM dot COM



## Janger (Saturday at 4:10 PM)

Resurrecting this thread on Mitutoyo tools from ITM.COM. 

@PeterT is trying to return his Mitutoyo Adjustable Parallels.

@Janger is trying to return his MItutoyo Tap Wrenches. My wrenches don't actually hold taps tight enough to make threads - they just slip. There is no square jaw in these wrenches to hold the square end of the tap. Surprising. 

Both widely missed the mark for basic functionality let alone what I would expect from Mitutoyo. Nothing on the box or tool indicating where they were made. 

I'm busy sending photos to ITM as part of the return process. I think Peter is doing the same. We will see what happens. Disappointing Mitutoyo tools - I hope the returns work out. I'm sure we will post some more.


----------



## PeterT (Saturday at 5:00 PM)

As @Janger mentions, I am presently in the process of returning for refund. After calling them directly to discuss the situation & walk me through the appropriate refund procedure, my item was shipped to ITM depot in Calgary earlier this week. I still cannot say if Mitutoyo themselves have farmed out certain items & the resultant quality of them is lacking, or if there is something else going on. The person I spoke to did not have that information but somewhat committed to look into it. They were also aware of this forum, possibly through @Janger. So while this is being resolved, I would like to ask for any posts to be respectful. Hopefully more information will arrive & the outcome will be positive. That was the gist of my original post - just to be aware that some Mitutoyo items might not be the expected quality level despite the tradename & price.


----------



## John Conroy (Saturday at 6:43 PM)

I wonder if counterfeit items are getting all the way to the licensed distributor level.


----------



## PeterT (Saturday at 7:17 PM)

Hard to say if that's the case at this point vs. they are actually sold under the Mitutoyo product line umbrella. I'm now starting to guess the latter but I don't have a lot to go on at this point. When I Google PN 985-131 it does come up under several other dealer/distributers. Many say Country of Origin is USA which seems even more far fetched but I don't know what that term even means anymore. A carton shows up to a central dealer before going to tooling distributers & end customers? FWIW my box label said Mitutoyo of North America. And to reiterate, the micrometer I purchased in same order seems perfectly fine (made in Japan).

985-131



			https://www.grainger.ca/en/product/p/MTT985-131?gucid=N:N:FPL:Free:GGL:CSM-1946:tew63h3:20501231
		










						Adjustable Parallel # 985-131
					

Higher Precision carries the 3/8 - 2-1/4" Adjustable Parallel - Part # 985-131. Lowest Price Guaranteed! We carry all Mitutoyo Reference Gages.




					www.higherprecision.com
				












						Mitutoyo 985-131 | Shively Supply
					






					www.shivelysupply.com
				












						Mitutoyo 985-131 PARALLELS, ADJ, 6 PC 3/8 - 2-1/4
					

Product Description 985-130 Mitutoyo Adjustable Parallel -3/8?2-1/4" The Mitutoyo985-130Adjustable Parallel - has the following specifications: Parallels: 3/8 - 1-15/16" Type: Adjustable Parallel Material: Hardened Steel Features: Two precision ground pieces, slide smoothly on each other Locked...




					testequipmentusa.com
				






			https://www.hubbardsupply.com/2569837/product/mitutoyo-985-131-adjustable-parallel-set-1-58-to-4-78-in-l-hardened-steel-0001-in
		


similar review but I generally discount anything Amazon because they really are known for knockoffs





						Amazon.com: Customer reviews: Mitutoyo 985-131, Adj Parallels, Set, 3/8 to 2-1/4", 6Pc
					

Find helpful customer reviews and review ratings for Mitutoyo 985-131, Adj Parallels, Set, 3/8 to 2-1/4", 6Pc at Amazon.com.  Read honest and unbiased product reviews from our users.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## SomeGuy (Saturday at 7:53 PM)

I've ordered from ITM a couple times in the past, never any issues with what has shown up. Interesting to see this.
I've also bought Mitutoyo stuff on amazon...so long as it's shipped and sold by amazon themselves, your odds are pretty good.


----------



## gerritv (Saturday at 8:23 PM)

I think a parallel call to Mitutoyo Canada would also be a good thing to do. https://www.mitutoyo.com/news/counterfeit-mitutoyo-products/ That way you know for certain if it is a real product or the supply chain got messed up.


----------



## Crankit (Saturday at 9:10 PM)

Mitutoyo doesn't manufacture anything in the USA anymore. Their rules and squares are made by PEC Tools and I would bet anything else labeled USA is outsourced.  Brown and Sharpe does the same with many of their tools.
It's too bad but dollars unfortunately talk!


----------



## PeterT (Saturday at 11:11 PM)

Crankit said:


> Mitutoyo doesn't manufacture anything in the USA anymore. Their rules and squares are made by PEC Tools and I would bet anything else labeled USA is outsourced.  Brown and Sharpe does the same with many of their tools.
> It's too bad but dollars unfortunately talk!


I didn't think they 'manufactured' much of anything in USA but who knows. Seems to me something else either I bought or considered, like a rule or radius gage said made elsewhere. Brazil maybe? At least the quality was decent. I know I backed off a combination square because I saw it was made elsewhere, although nothing onerous in the reviews. Everything I've ever bought in terms of micrometers says made in Japan. Again, I don't particularly care. But the quality has to be better than the peers to warrant the higher price, which it wasn't in this case. 









						Mitutoyo Corporation
					

Established in 1934, Mitutoyo is now a global leader in metrology products and services.




					www.mitutoyo.eu
				






			MITUTOYO | Company Profile | Locations


----------



## PeterT (Saturday at 11:16 PM)

gerritv said:


> I think a parallel call to Mitutoyo Canada would also be a good thing to do. https://www.mitutoyo.com/news/counterfeit-mitutoyo-products/ That way you know for certain if it is a real product or the supply chain got messed up.



Thanks. That link didn't work because it wants zip code (USA distributors)

But this one does for Canada & ITM is on the list, along with many more



			https://www.mitutoyo.ca/images/Distributors_webpage.pdf


----------



## PeterT (Saturday at 11:17 PM)

SomeGuy said:


> I've also bought Mitutoyo stuff on amazon...so long as it's shipped and sold by amazon themselves, your odds are pretty good.


That has not been the experience of many. Amazon is the wild west of scammers. Be forewarned. 
If the seller/fulfiller is a legitimate authorized dealer & using Amazon storefront to blow down inventory or whatever, you stand half a chance. But most of the big names just run their purchases through their own websites, including discount sales.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sunday at 12:13 AM)

PeterT said:


> That has not been the experience of many. Amazon is the wild west of scammers. Be forewarned.
> If the seller/fulfiller is a legitimate authorized dealer & using Amazon storefront to blow down inventory or whatever, you stand half a chance. But most of the big names just run their purchases through their own websites, including discount sales.



That is why I said shipped AND sold by Amazon. Third party sellers (even fulfilled by Amazon) are the ones to watch out for.

Amazon is on their authorized distributors list in Canada:


			https://www.mitutoyo.ca/images/Distributors_webpage.pdf


----------



## gerritv (Sunday at 7:12 AM)

PeterT said:


> Thanks. That link didn't work because it wants zip code (USA distributors)
> 
> But this one does for Canada & ITM is on the list, along with many more
> 
> ...


My point was to call Mitutoyo Canada, not to verify that ITM was on the list but to check whether that is even a product of theirs. It strikes me as suspicious that only distributors show that part number, not Mitutoyo itself. None of their catalogs or sites list that series of part numbers. Some distributors call then pin punches, some label the material as tungsten carbide.


----------



## little ol' e (Sunday at 8:50 AM)

John Conroy said:


> I wonder if counterfeit items are getting all the way to the licensed distributor level.



No worries on that front just yet.


----------



## PeterT (Sunday at 10:33 AM)

gerritv said:


> My point was to call Mitutoyo Canada, not to verify that ITM was on the list but to check whether that is even a product of theirs. It strikes me as suspicious that only distributors show that part number, not Mitutoyo itself. None of their catalogs or sites list that series of part numbers. Some distributors call then pin punches, some label the material as tungsten carbide.


Yes, I see what you are saying. My understanding is that all these dealers source from Mit-Canada. ITM didn't say that specifically on this issue, but that was my prior experience with KBC & T.Skinner on other Mit parts which I required. They said they get everything from Mit-Canada & if they didn't have stock it was Japan direct.

We touched on this aspect before the site crash. That would presume a distributer who sells, lets say 98% legitimate Mit instruments, does the sneaky & blends in 2% of inferior knockoff parts not endorsed by the Mothership. I would think this might risk losing the higher revenue 98% altogether if they yank selling rights for infringement. Seems like unfavorable outcome odds, but hey, its not my business. Post #4 shows a multitude of Mit dealers advertising the same item (albeit with conflicting descriptions as you say, which is classic knockoff confusion). Yet they also sell the 'good' stuff. So all these resellers are doing the same sneaky? It sounds way too organized for what is basically a middleman operation. All this to satisfy 2% lower-down-the-food chain revenue items predominantly for small business / hobby purchasers? A tooling seller can offer a Mit, Starrett & house brand micrometer. But they don't pass off a house brand labelled as a Mit or Starrett, that's the difference.

The only thing that goes round to me is that specific items are being outsourced or otherwise being introduced into the mix. Either knowingly by 'head office' consent, or maybe at the N-Am dealer level because that is how some of these items are labelled. But what does Mit of N-Am even mean? Many tooling companies of yesteryear like have done something similar. Starrett & Jacobs come to mind but the same thing has occurred in Europe. I just wish they made a sub-brand distinction like EconoLine or Professional so you have a hint of what you are potentially getting. But I'm sure the marketing folks have studied this model & concluded its better to just allow presumption that everything is excellent, the name still means something & therefore can command high price multipliers. Just deal with a few disgruntled customers as necessary.

If that's the case, the only option is to direct my personal purchasing decisions accordingly. If brand loyalty means nothing & the item is in the same mix as Shars, Asimeto, Fowler... then so be it. My dollars are a drop in their bucket.


----------



## PeterT (Sunday at 11:03 AM)

SomeGuy said:


> That is why I said shipped AND sold by Amazon. Third party sellers (even fulfilled by Amazon) are the ones to watch out for.


I don't understand what you mean.  Use this as example. Is says shipped & sold by as you say. But where does it say the name of principle seller/distributer in the product description? Down in the comments it looks like Travers in this particular case. But it seems like only because someone asked a question & they sought to reply & their name became stamped?

Then look to the right side of page where they show alternative listings for same item. One of them is ITM (showing not shipped by & not sold by). So you are saying on this basis alone 'watch out for'? Yet ITM is showing up under Mitutoyo list no different than Travers?




			https://www.amazon.ca/Mitutoyo-500-196-30-Advanced-Measuring-Resolution/dp/B00IG46NL2/ref=sr_1_4?crid=SRLVTXEK1V2T&keywords=mitutoyo%2Bdigital%2Bcaliper&qid=1673199914&refinements=p_72%3A11192167011%2Cp_89%3AMitutoyo&rnid=7590290011&s=industrial&sprefix=mitu%2Caps%2C121&sr=1-4&th=1


----------



## SomeGuy (Sunday at 11:32 AM)

As long as it says this, it means it's amazon themselves selling it:






The other sells you can buy from are listed separately, these ones are the questionable sources for Mitutoyo:


----------



## PeterT (Sunday at 12:13 PM)

Yes, I see what you are pointing at, exact same as my screen grab. But what is the basis for your confidence that its a 'real' Mitutoyo based only on 'ships by & sold by' = Amazon? 
Are you saying Amazon is an assigned Mitutoyo distributer, kind of like KBC or Travers are distributers? Then what is the difference between ITM being same dealer status as per Mitutoyo Canada dealer list?

Here is the same problem parallel set. Happens to be Amazon dot com, not dot ca. But that may just be availability. Because its temporarily out of stock right now it may not be showing the 'ships by & sold by' status. 






						Mitutoyo 985-131, Adj Parallels, Set, 3/8 to 2-1/4", 6Pc: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Mitutoyo 985-131, Adj Parallels, Set, 3/8 to 2-1/4", 6Pc: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## SomeGuy (Sunday at 12:18 PM)

PeterT said:


> Yes, I see what you are pointing at, exact same as my screen grab. But what is the basis for your confidence that its a 'real' Mitutoyo based only on 'ships by & sold by' = Amazon?
> Are you saying Amazon is an assigned Mitutoyo distributer, kind of like KBC or Travers are distributers? Then what is the difference between ITM being same dealer status as per Mitutoyo Canada dealer list?
> 
> Here is the same problem parallel set. Happens to be Amazon dot com, not dot ca. But that may just be availability. Because its temporarily out of stock right now it may not be showing the 'ships by & sold by' status.
> ...



If you look in the link posted above of the Mitutoyo Canadian distributors list, amazon is one of them....what's so hard to understand about that? Amazon themselves are an authorized distributor, no different than ITM or KBC or anyone else. The difference is there are also third party sellers on Amazon and that's where the counterfeit stuff comes from when people say "don't buy on amazon". It's really not that complicated.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Sunday at 12:33 PM)

I purchased a Height gauge just before Christmas. This has not even been opened. I am including the PDF from Mitutoyo on the product line. The link from KBC. I am alarmed that the box unopened box states "Made in China" and the product is advertised on KBC as blue instead of orange.  I have a bit of work to do right now in the shop but will add photos later. 



			https://www.mitutoyo.com/webfoo/wp-content/uploads/570HeightGage.pdf


----------



## Janger (Sunday at 12:57 PM)

PeterT said:


> Yes, I see what you are pointing at, exact same as my screen grab. But what is the basis for your confidence that its a 'real' Mitutoyo based only on 'ships by & sold by' = Amazon?
> Are you saying Amazon is an assigned Mitutoyo distributer, kind of like KBC or Travers are distributers? Then what is the difference between ITM being same dealer status as per Mitutoyo Canada dealer list?
> 
> Here is the same problem parallel set. Happens to be Amazon dot com, not dot ca. But that may just be availability. Because its temporarily out of stock right now it may not be showing the 'ships by & sold by' status.
> ...


That's a good counter example Peter. The same suspicious adjustable parallels but sold direct by amazon themselves. They _*should*_ be coming from Mitutoyo direct - so Mitutoyo has some subpar tooling now or it's a knock off of some sort and amazon is selling them. 

In the case of my tap wrenches they were quite inexpensive - not really like Mitutoyo. I'm not sure where this is going. Calling Mitutoyo is a idea but I'm at work during business hours and can't be 45 minutes on some endless call being transferred around. We'll see what ITM says here and compare notes.


----------



## PeterT (Sunday at 12:57 PM)

SomeGuy said:


> If you look in the link posted above of the Mitutoyo Canadian distributors list, amazon is one of them....what's so hard to understand about that? Amazon themselves are an authorized distributor, no different than ITM or KBC or anyone else. The difference is there are also third party sellers on Amazon and that's where the counterfeit stuff comes from when people say "don't buy on amazon". It's really not that complicated.



Its not hard to understand. Its just ambiguous. You haven't really explained anything beyond an opinion. I'll try again using your own criteria. Both Amazon & ITM are showing up on Mitutoyo authorized list of distributers. Along with KBC, Travers. Thomas Skinner & hundreds of others. So Amazon (the company) is not unique on that basis because they presumably source stock from Mitutoyo direct & sell. Are we agreeing these Mitutoyo dealerships would be reputable to buy Mitutoyo equipment? If answer is Yes, then ITM is no different than Amazon on that same basis. But ITM specifically happens to be the place we purchased the inferior Mitutoyo product. ITM also occasionally lists certain Mitutoyo items under Amazon the same way they list under their website, the same way Travers occasionally lists certain items on Amazon. Its just another exposure path as far as I can tell.

In other words, had you bought the same item using the 'ships by & sold by' criteria, chances are equally good IMO it would be the exact same POS item because they source from the same place as assumed ^^above^^. The fact that its not currently listed on dot ca doesn't mean much or prove anything IMO. There are thousands of Mitutoyo items Amazon doesn't carry. They pick & choose on their own basis of popularity or whatever. However, I provided an example where the item was being listed on the Amazon dot com site.



			https://www.mitutoyo.ca/images/Distributors_webpage.pdf


----------



## Janger (Sunday at 1:09 PM)

Here's another example. I seriously doubt Mitutoyo ever made something like this protractor. It claims to be sold from amazon.com direct. I can't find it in the japanese Mit. web site or in the USA one. This is just as fishy. 



			https://www.amazon.com/Mitutoyo-968-203-Protractor-Square-Head/dp/B01C00PM1E/ref=sr_1_11?crid=2YZ57PBZA7FTU&keywords=mitutoyo+tap+wrench&qid=1673208078&refinements=p_89%3AMitutoyo&rnid=2528832011&s=industrial&sprefix=mitutoyo+tap+%2Caps%2C147&sr=1-11


----------



## PeterT (Sunday at 1:26 PM)

Its getting so that the cloners can't keep track of which is supposed to be the desirable 'Made In' country. May I suggest a flow diagram wall poster?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sunday at 2:36 PM)

PeterT said:


> Its not hard to understand. Its just ambiguous. You haven't really explained anything beyond an opinion. I'll try again using your own criteria. Both Amazon & ITM are showing up on Mitutoyo authorized list of distributers. Along with KBC, Travers. Thomas Skinner & hundreds of others. So Amazon (the company) is not unique on that basis because they presumably source stock from Mitutoyo direct & sell. Are we agreeing these Mitutoyo dealerships would be reputable to buy Mitutoyo equipment? If answer is Yes, then ITM is no different than Amazon on that same basis. But ITM specifically happens to be the place we purchased the inferior Mitutoyo product. ITM also occasionally lists certain Mitutoyo items under Amazon the same way they list under their website, the same way Travers occasionally lists certain items on Amazon. Its just another exposure path as far as I can tell.
> 
> In other words, had you bought the same item using the 'ships by & sold by' criteria, chances are equally good IMO it would be the exact same POS item because they source from the same place as assumed ^^above^^. The fact that its not currently listed on dot ca doesn't mean much or prove anything IMO. There are thousands of Mitutoyo items Amazon doesn't carry. They pick & choose on their own basis of popularity or whatever. However, I provided an example where the item was being listed on the Amazon dot com site.
> 
> ...





PeterT said:


> That has not been the experience of many. Amazon is the wild west of scammers. Be forewarned.
> If the seller/fulfiller is a legitimate authorized dealer & using Amazon storefront to blow down inventory or whatever, you stand half a chance. But most of the big names just run their purchases through their own websites, including discount sales.



You said in reply to me that amazon is the wild west of scammers, I said shipped and sold by amazon is ok because they are authorized dealers and therefore should be as good as any other authorized dealer.

What you're coming to now is that all Mitutoyo stuff sold online is a scam, even if the dealers are authorized? If that's the case, you might as well just give up buying anything online.


----------



## DPittman (Sunday at 2:48 PM)

SomeGuy said:


> What you're coming to now is that all Mitutoyo stuff sold online is a scam, even if the dealers are authorized? If that's the case, you might as well just give up buying anything online.


Myself, I would not come to that conclusion entirely,  but I definitely would be wary of paying a premium online price for a product without some assurance there is legitimate premium quality assurance to it.  The name brand doesnt hold the clout it once did.  
Yes it is looking like it is hard to know if you will get scammed or not until burnt.  As long as there is a good return policy I am OK myself with taking the gamble.


----------



## little ol' e (Sunday at 4:03 PM)

SomeGuy said:


> I said shipped and sold by amazon is ok because they are authorized dealers and therefore should be as good as any other authorized dealer



Perhaps, and I'm just saying perhaps......

 The "Authorized Amazon Dealers"  are given or have the ability to choose a product that "reasonably resembles" what shoppers are looking for when searching.

Perhaps... The " Authorized Amazon Dealers" do not need to provide shoppers with " Full Disclosure".


----------



## SomeGuy (Sunday at 5:06 PM)

little ol' e said:


> Perhaps, and I'm just saying perhaps......
> 
> The "Authorized Amazon Dealers"  are given or have the ability to choose a product that "reasonably resembles" what shoppers are looking for when searching.
> 
> Perhaps... The " Authorized Amazon Dealers" do not need to provide shoppers with " Full Disclosure".



What the heck is an "Authorized Amazon Dealer" ? I've been clear, shipped and sold by Amazon = good as any other online retailer of Mitutoyo. ANYONE ELSE other than sold by Amazon = who knows.


----------



## PeterT (Sunday at 5:09 PM)

SomeGuy said:


> You said in reply to me that amazon is the wild west of scammers


Yes, it certainly can be. There are many example of fakes appearing under well known trade names which are sold on Amazon & elsewhere and are exactly that, fakes. I'm pretty sure some on this forum have had that experience, but Google will suffice if you are after more examples. What you have shown is a collection of keywords that helps to distinguish Amazon (the Mitutoyo dealer) from Amazon (the go-between medium from a different seller). And I am saying that different Seller could be A) also authorized Mitutoyo dealer such as ITM or Travers B) something else including a scammer.



SomeGuy said:


> I said shipped and sold by amazon is ok because they are authorized dealers and therefore should be as good as any other authorized dealer.


The flip side is the item can be equally 'bad' if that's what the manufacturer is is offering to dealers. Amazon & ITM would logically be drawing from the exact inventory. So I'm not sure I would feel any more 'ok' to buy a POS from Amazon or the exact same POS from ITM. The fact that Amazon is not currently listing the POS does not weigh into the discussion.



SomeGuy said:


> What you're coming to now is that all Mitutoyo stuff sold online is a scam, even if the dealers are authorized? If that's the case, you might as well just give up buying anything online.


Really? I used the word 'all'? Where? Maybe go back & read again.

Every Mitutoyo item I own was purchased 'online' through dealers; KBC, Travers, T.Skinner.... others & including ITM. ITM once in the past a few years ago & more recently which kind of generated the subject matter of this post. I went out of my way to say this past order also included a perfectly fine looking mic which is consistent with other equipment & happens to reference Made in Japan. And I am of the opinion that Mitutoyo is farming out certain items. Of interest I just checked a Mitutoyo protractor, says made in USA. Checked 2 thread gauges & feeler gage set, all say made in Japan. And as I have said, I really don't care as long as the quality is there. That's what the post is about despite the Amazon detour


----------



## little ol' e (Sunday at 5:52 PM)

SomeGuy said:


> What the heck is an "Authorized Amazon Dealer" ? I've been clear, shipped and sold by Amazon = good as any other online retailer of Mitutoyo. ANYONE ELSE other than sold by Amazon = who knows.



I don't know... that why I said perhaps. This is all new to me as well.


----------



## Dabbler (Sunday at 8:09 PM)

Janger said:


> Here's another example. I seriously doubt Mitutoyo ever made something like this protractor. It claims to be sold from amazon.com direct. I can't find it in the japanese Mit. web site or in the USA one. This is just as fishy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mitutoyo-968-203-Protractor-Square-Head/dp/B01C00PM1E/ref=sr_1_11?crid=2YZ57PBZA7FTU&keywords=mitutoyo+tap+wrench&qid=1673208078&refinements=p_89%3AMitutoyo&rnid=2528832011&s=industrial&sprefix=mitutoyo+tap+%2Caps%2C147&sr=1-11


Mitutoyo draws a blank on that part number.


----------



## Susquatch (Sunday at 8:29 PM)

I'm leery of wading into this debate. But I just have to say this.....

The OP posted about these mitutoyo parallels that were mostly crap.

Several of us questioned their authenticity as genuine mitutoyo tools despite coming from ITM because they are not listed on the mitutoyo website or their catalog and because they are crap. 

Most of us have assumed we could trust ITM to sell only genuine tools. But this purchase casts doubt on that assumption.

First we need to find out if it's a fake. I suggest a call to mitutoyo to ask if they make such a part. If yes, then they should be told their name has been tarnished by making crap. If not, then ITM can no longer be trusted and it might be worth a call to them to tell them that their name has been tarnished.

In my view the Amazon discussion is mostly a red herring. However, I do appreciate the difference between Amazon direct and other stores selling through Amazon. Till now, I trusted ITM more than Amazon direct, and Amazon direct more than Amazon stores.

In my mind, the most important question has not yet been answered. Are these parallels fake or genuine mitutoyo tools? But my Spidey senses are tingling.

Collectively, we ought to be able to sort this out to our mutual benefit for future purchases.


----------



## Dabbler (Sunday at 11:29 PM)

Susquatch said:


> First we need to find out if it's a fake. I suggest a call to mitutoyo to ask if they make such a part.


It was my first reply on the other thread.  I'm very sick, or I'd have called right away.  Surely anyone here could make the call?


----------



## Susquatch (Monday at 5:28 AM)

Dabbler said:


> I'm very sick, or I'd have called right away.



Jees, you have been sick for a while now. I'm gunna book my flu shot today and call Mitutoyo too. 

Take care of yourself and get better soon!


----------



## DPittman (Monday at 5:49 AM)

Dabbler said:


> It was my first reply on the other thread.  I'm very sick, or I'd have called right away.  Surely anyone here could make the call?


I wish you the best in dealing with your health concerns and hope you begin a speedy recovery.


----------



## little ol' e (Monday at 6:19 AM)

Susquatch said:


> In my mind, the most important question has not yet been answered. Are these parallels fake or genuine mitutoyo tools? But my Spidey senses are tingling.
> 
> Collectively, we ought to be able to sort this out to our mutual benefit for future purchases.



Maybe someone could create a section/post on the forum with a list of vendors to stay away from, once these issues are confirmed?


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Monday at 7:54 AM)

Dabbler said:


> It was my first reply on the other thread.  I'm very sick, or I'd have called right away.  Surely anyone here could make the call?


Get well soon. I am finally going to get in gear today after 3 weeks. 2 with a cold, overlapping with 2 after the foot surgury.


----------



## StevSmar (Monday at 10:14 AM)

PeterT said:


> https://www.mitutoyo.ca/images/Distributors_webpage.pdf



(Off topic- thank-you for the listing, that’s helpful in locating where I can buy tools in Winnipeg, that’s been a real challenge)


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Monday at 12:19 PM)

Dabber,  get well wishes. Your help and encouragement has been appreciated .

I broke down and bought a Mitutoyo caliber, I got tired of changing batteries when I wanted to use  a digital caliper. I bought them from KBC . At the counter, I was told to keep the sleeve for warranty.


----------



## PeterT (Monday at 12:23 PM)

Yes, I had the same thought about contacting Mitutoyo Canada directly, but thought I'd give it a few days for my return item to be received by ITM & the (refund request) process initiated. 
I did discuss the issue of the item 'not registering' with Mit Canada catalogs when I initially contacted ITM. The rep was not familiar with this aspect but committed to 'look into it' once my return was underway.  Unless I missed it, I don't see a direct phone number but there is an email contact as below. I have the relevant ITM PN & invoice particulars so can initiate that in the interim.











						mitutoyo.ca - Contact Us
					






					www.mitutoyo.ca


----------



## Susquatch (Monday at 2:40 PM)

All - I spoke to inside sales at Mitutoyo Canada just now.

Believe it or not, they still have my name on file from my previous life!

Part number 985-131 is a valid part number and it is a set of adjustable parallels listed at $188.13 in Canada. It is not in the current catalog and they have no stock right now. 20 pieces are expected to arrive in about two weeks. 

However, they could not provide me with any technical information on the product and ended up transferring me to technical support. No one answered there so I left a voice mail with a phone number to call me back at. 

The plot thickens and the saga continues.


----------



## PeterT (Monday at 5:31 PM)

You saved me an email. I guess To Be Continued for now.


----------

